# Hedgie Names



## Enbay (Feb 15, 2010)

Im not getting one till june, but im thinking of names already!!! :roll: Anyway, heres some of my ideas:

Boy__________________________________________Girl
Silas_____________________________________Harper
Quentin__________________________________Niagara
Xangxi__________________________________Sabriel

Any other ideas would be welcome!!!!  :lol: 

--Enbay :ugeek:


----------



## rhyendel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the name Pasquale. Came up in conversation today. It was the little boys name in the "Rose is Rose" comics lol


----------

